# how to install primavera 3 32Bit on windows 7 64Bit?



## a.assal (8 نوفمبر 2010)

Hi all,
I just bought new laptop equipped with Windows 7 64 bit. I tried to installa P3 on it 32bit but I faced a problem to install it. Anyone can advice what to do to solve such problem?


----------



## saidnaggar (8 نوفمبر 2010)

حمل الإصدار 6.1 ثم حمل الإصدار 7 كتحديث له


----------



## saidnaggar (8 نوفمبر 2010)

لتحميل الإصدار 3 قم بتحميل Windows xmode من موقع ميكروسوفت ثم قم بتحميل برنامج P3 عليه


----------



## a.assal (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على تجاوبكم .....المشكلة ما زالت قائمة وهاشوف لها حل


----------



## saidnaggar (9 نوفمبر 2010)

انا جهازى الجديد اشتريته و محمل عليه ويندوز 7 64 بت و حملت عليه الإصدار 7 و الإصدار 3 عل ويندوز اكس بي مود كما شرحت لك من قبل و بيعملوا بشكل ممتاز


----------



## mnussair (27 يونيو 2011)

شكراً يا أخي
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## boushy (28 يونيو 2011)

*شكراً يا أخي
جزاك الله خيراً*


----------

